# Topics > Ethics. Ethical laws of robotics and AI >  Tilden's Laws of Robotics

## Airicist

Mark W. Tilden

Tilden's Laws of Robotics on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Beam Biomorphic robotics and nervous net

----------


## Airicist

Ars Electronica 1993 - Mark Tilden presenting his robotic creatures

Uploaded on May 9, 2010

----------


## Airicist

Mark Tilden and his lamprey robot - vintage video

Uploaded on May 10, 2010




> this is a video showing mark tilden's robot lamprey and it's structures.

----------


## Airicist

Mark Tilden interview for rs media

Uploaded on Jun 25, 2010

----------


## Airicist

Mark Tilden's strider

Uploaded on Sep 20, 2010




> this is a vintage video showing Mark Tilden's unique robot..the strider..

----------


## Airicist

Mark Tilden and brosl hasslacher on robots rising

Uploaded on Oct 2, 2010




> this is a video showing Mark Tilden's walkman 1.5,gpim,robot jurasic park and more beam robots

----------


## Airicist

Mark Tilden shockwalkers

Uploaded on Dec 22, 2010

----------


## Airicist

Mark Tilden unibug

Uploaded on Dec 22, 2010

----------


## Airicist

Mark Tilden on technocalypse

Uploaded on Dec 22, 2010




> mark tilden on another television interview showing his robots

----------

